# Android Market Not Letting Me Purchase Apps



## ofmirroreye (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi all.

Am currently having a weird issue with the android Market (version 3.2.0), I can log into the Market and get updates or free programs...but I can't purchase anything, I am currently on SHIFT v2.8. I've cleared data and restarted the Market and I still get an error when i try to purchase an app. when i switch to a sense ROM, the Market functions correctly and I can purchase apps.

anyone else having this issue (I can't remember if I had this issue with other AOSP roms)? any ideas on how to fix it?


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Have you tried the regular market version on that rom. Whatever it is now, 3.1.5 or 3.1.6?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

3.1.5 is the current market unless you install the ICS market which is 3.2.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

I see a lot of posts on XDA about people not being able to buy or download apps with 3.2.0. Your best bet is to revert back to 3.1.5 for now until it gets officially updated.

Drunk texted from my CM7 Bolt.


----------



## ofmirroreye (Aug 3, 2011)

ahh...sweet, had no idea people were having issues with 3.2.0.

to revert back to 3.1.5, do i simply use root explorer to delete the "vending.apk" from system/app. and replace with market_3.1.5.apk? do I also need to delete the "MarketUpdater.apk"

thanks!


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

ofmirroreye said:


> ahh...sweet, had no idea people were having issues with 3.2.0.
> 
> to revert back to 3.1.5, do i simply use root explorer to delete the "vending.apk" from system/app. and replace with market_3.1.5.apk? do I also need to delete the "MarketUpdater.apk"
> 
> thanks!


Yep should work. Dont need to delete updater. I have trouble with all the markets lately, have to clear cache all the time to download apps/updates


----------



## ofmirroreye (Aug 3, 2011)

wow...it worked at first, but i must've totally borked something because I started getting android market force closes left and right with. tried to fix it, but finally decided to reflash a rom and just start over...

thanks everyone for the suggestions!


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

ofmirroreye said:


> wow...it worked at first, but i must've totally borked something because I started getting android market force closes left and right with. tried to fix it, but finally decided to reflash a rom and just start over...
> 
> thanks everyone for the suggestions!


You need to kill the Market process before you make the switch, change permissions to rw-r--r--, then reboot. Did you do that?

Drunk texted from my CM7 Bolt.


----------

